
Show HN: Fsev – OS X file event watcher under 50 lines - arthry
https://github.com/arthry/fsev
======
arthry
Hello, author here to bring a quick note. I've been using a file event command
triggerer "when-changed" (requires watchdog) since long time for my dev
environment. As I mostly use macos for development, I wanted to see if a
solution would exist without any installations. Turns out, macos already
supports file events using launchd
([https://stackoverflow.com/a/1516034](https://stackoverflow.com/a/1516034)).
I've written a simple Python script to wrap around this idea. As a result, it
saved the day with no deps as I was looking to execute a simple bash command
only. I hope you enjoy it too! Thank you for checking out.

~~~
ahazred8ta
Great job! Farewell to [https://github.com/joh/when-
changed](https://github.com/joh/when-changed) and
[https://pythonhosted.org/watchdog/](https://pythonhosted.org/watchdog/)

~~~
arthry
Thank you! Currently it's missing multi-paths (assuming watchpaths only
support dirs) and run-on-start features compared to when-changed, but looks
possible to have.

